
Researchers say Disney/Pixar movies underrepresent poor/minimize hardships - jfrisby
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3488214/Disney-Pixar-fire-inequality-Researchers-say-movies-Cinderella-Cars-underrepresent-poor-minimize-hardships.html
======
jonkiddy
Disney's core product is fiction. Fiction in the form of entertainment.
Entertainment that distracts from the realities of life.

__fiction__ noun. Literature/media in the form of prose, especially short
stories and novels, that describes imaginary events and people.

------
bobby_9x
Disney/Pixar movies are supposed to be feel-good movies for children.

Of course they don't represent reality, and they shouldn't.

~~~
orionblastar
Disney started out remaking fairy tales, but rewrote them with happy endings.
In the books there always was a sad or bad ending and grusome stuff.

Disney made a series of made for TV movies and the first sad ending one I saw
was Old Yeller.

